# Kuba Havanna und Westkueste. Wie sieht es angeltechnisch dort aus?



## Bellyboatangler (18. April 2006)

Kennt jemand die Gegend in Kuba, Havanna und die Westkueste von Kuba?
Welche Angelart ist dort vom Land angesagt, Spinnangeln, Brandungsangeln oder Posenangeln? Welche Reise-Brandungsrute wuerdet ihr empfehlen. Ist die von FOX was?

Verbringe dort im Juni meine Flitterwochen und kann leider in dieser Zeit nur vom Land aus angeln. In der Zeit ist der Hemmingway Merlin  Wettbewerb und dementsprechend teuer sind die Bootscharter in dieser Zeit:v  Leider nicht finanzierbar fuer mich. Eine Bootsausfahrt soll $600 und mehr kosten!|uhoh: 

Ich bedanke mich schon mal im voraus


----------



## peter II (19. April 2006)

*AW: Kuba Havanna und Westkueste. Wie sieht es angeltechnisch dort aus?*

Hallo,
habe vor ein paar Jahren mal ein Buch gelesen, war ein Krimi und grottenschlecht. Da gings um Mordgeschichte in Kuba; da soll angeblich das Bellyboot erfunden worden sein; die sahen allerdings etwas anders aus als das was wir heutzutage fahren...... Mist mir fällt der Titel nicht ein;+ 


ps in den Flitterwochen angeln, RESPEKT|krach:


----------



## Bellyboatangler (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kuba Havanna und Westkueste. Wie sieht es angeltechnisch dort aus?*

Bellyboatangeln werde ich dort nicht, mir schwimmen zuviele Haie in der Gegend rum. Wie sieht es nun aus mit einem Tipp fuer ne Reiserute! Werde mir wohl eine Reisspinnrute anschaffen oder doch nur ein Rohr fuer eine meiner kurzen Spinnruten. Mal sehen was ich so finde. Fuer Tipps bin ich immer gerne aufgeschlossen


----------



## tamandua (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kuba Havanna und Westkueste. Wie sieht es angeltechnisch dort aus?*

Evtl musst nicht einmal ein Rohr anschaffen, ich konnte bis jetzt meistens meine Rute einfach so mit ins Flugzeug nehmen. Wenn du kurz bei der Airline anfragst, kannst du dir einiges sparen.


----------



## Volker2809 (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kuba Havanna und Westkueste. Wie sieht es angeltechnisch dort aus?*

Hallo, zu Kuba kann ich Dir leider nichts sagen, da ich dort selbst noch nicht war (aber gerne mal hinmöchte). Ein Bekannter von mir fliegt nächste Woche für die Zeitschrift Fisch & Fang nach Kuba um dort Videoaufnahmen für deren DVD zu machen. Treffe ihn dann wieder Ende Mai zum gemeinsamen Angelausflug. Danach könnte ich Dir etwas mehr zum Angeln vor Kuba mitteilen. 

Was die Reiserute angeht gibt es z.B. von Shimano die Beastmaster STC. Vorteil dieser Rute ist die variable Länge durch Einfügen bzw. Weglassen eines Steckteils. So kannst Du die Rute z.B. in 2,40 oder 2,70 Meter fischen. 
Dann fällt mir noch die Reiserute von Rainer Korn bzw. Penn ein. Die gibt es derzeit beim Angelsport Gerlinger im Angebot für ca. 99,-- Euro. 
Das waren jetzt mal die Spinnruten. Sowohl von Shimano als auch von Penn gibt es aber auch Reise-Bootsruten. 
Bei ebay sind gelegentlich auch welche günstig drin. Einfach mal "Reiserute" eingeben. 

Gruß aus Nürnberg,

Volker


----------



## alalfred (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kuba Havanna und Westkueste. Wie sieht es angeltechnisch dort aus?*

Hallo ich habs mal von Varadero aus probiert mit einem Boot ist 4 Jahre her  ich glaube 300USD einen Hammerbiss 40er geflochtene  kommplett  abgezogen und zerfetzt.Dann waren wir an einer Insel dort haben die einen Rochen geschoßen und gegrillt,geil.Die fahren aber nicht weit raus wegen Fluchtgefahr nach Florida.Vom Strand hab ichs in Guadelavaga versucht ist aber blöd wegen des vorgelagerden Riff bin bei Ebbe rausgelaufen auf eine kleine Insel auf Gund nur Hänger oder die Schnur durchgescheuert,3 Snapper.Zurück gings nicht mehr zu Fuss ich hab um Hilfe gefufen da kam ein kl.Boot der wollte mich erst nicht mitnehmen weils verboten ist.In Havanna würde ich mal mit einer Brandungsrute mit Wurm oder Tintenfischstücken probieren,Fisch ist genug da  weil die ihre Gewässer nicht stark befischen da es wenig Boote und Benzin gibt.Viel Spass


----------



## mario mücke (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Kuba Havanna und Westkueste. Wie sieht es angeltechnisch dort aus?*

hallo christian,
du glückspilz, ich war zwei mal in cuba und habe, zwar mit der fliegenrute, gut gefangen (baracudas, jacks, barsche). mit einer strammen spinnrute und großen wobblern solltest du zumindest baracudas, jacks und vielleicht auch einen tarpon an die angelrute bekommen. suche dir einen strandabschnitt mit einer markanten struktur, eine landzunge oder eine strömungskante. möglichst weit entfernt von einer ortschaft und ihren berufsfischern. versuche im morgengrauen oder am späten abend dein glück dann klappt es am besten.
viel erfolg
mario mücke
http://www.abenteuer-angeln.de
http://www.farioev.de


----------

